# I am a freelancer considering to live few a year in China, please advice



## 3xpat (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi, 
I work as a freelancer and would like may be to move in China for few months or a year, so I have few questions. I can speak and read Chinese. 
I want to keep costs low for the moment until the project I am working on will kicks off. I am choosing between Thailand, Nepal, China

* I would like to rent for 6000-10000 CNY some condo studio
* rent or buy a used motorbike
* make a year visa
* live in Jiangxi (have some friends there)

thanks


----------



## pomwonderful33 (Nov 12, 2014)

Don't forget to get a VPN otherwise you won't be able to access a lot of popular websites like Twitter, Facebook, BBC News, Wikipedia, etc.

Getting one year visa will be difficult unless you happen to have some relatives in China, because then you can get a family visa. You might try getting a work visa through some other company, but I wouldn't suggest it since a lot of people get ripped off that way.

/////snip///////


----------

